# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  lập trình gia công creo parametric 2.o

## MR Lương

anh e nào lập chình creo gặp phải hiện tượng này chưa?
dùng profile milling lát cuối nó phay dày hơn,dao nhỏ sẽ gãy dao!ae biết chỉ dùng tôi với!thank!(step_depth là 0,05 thì lắt cuối cùng nó phay 0.2)

----------


## vusvus

Đường vào cắt đầu tiên hay cuối cùng vậy bác

----------

